# Foster Help Needed NE Florida Golden Rescue



## BeauShel

Here at www.GREATRESCUE.org the rescue that I foster for is being over loaded with goldens lately. and alot of them have health issues so they are having to stay with us for a short time. Nothing very bad but like my newest foster has ear infection and skin infection. In this week we have taken in 4 dogs and today alone we got calls for 3 more dogs. So we are so short of foster homes and my president called and asked me if I could take another foster until next week when one foster home will open up. With alot of the dogs having health issues, we cant put them in boarding which is hard on them. Especially with them coming from shelters. It is going from one shelter to another. Even though the people at the boarding places are great they need the one on one help. 

And there is a "breeder" that may be turning some dogs into us sometime as he is shutting down his business and moving down state. So we may be getting even more dogs from puppies to grown dogs. 

So if anyone in Northeast Florida would be interested in fostering for us. Please fill out an application at our website. 

BEGGING BEGGING BEGGING!!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay

Bumping up. 

Wish I was closer to help out!


----------



## mylissyk

I feel your pain, really, dogs seem to be falling from the sky in bucketfuls.


----------



## rappwizard

I'm in south Florida, with Everglades, a bit far from you--did you put out the word to Mid-Florida golden rescue that your group might need help--maybe link up for some type of partnership to get over this hurdle? Ugh, I don't like the sounds of that "breeder" moving down south--hopefully won't reach the south Florida border--usually they don't relocate here as it is rather expensive to breed and now Palm Beach and Dade County require breeders have licenses and not too many people like to operate under the radar.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Try putting out the word on the citydata forum. I posted Skylar being missing and I did get responses. This way the word goes out to an area closer to you. I'm sure the rescue will "interview" responders if you get a few.


----------



## sdain31y

*GREAT Rescue Fostering*

Hi! We adopted our golden Jazz from GREAT last fall. We are waiting to hear about some lab results to determine if Jazz needs bilateral TPO surgery or not. Once we hear from that, we've been thinking about fostering or adopting an senior golden, if we can find one that gets on with the cats and Ms. Jazz. So we might be able to help. We're up in Savannah, GA and I work all day (Jazz goes to doggie daycare) but maybe you have one that just needs a warm, safe place and not too much exercise, etc? I know GREAT has my contact info - my last name is Coy.


----------



## sdain31y

Also, can't say enough good things about GREAT Rescue! We love our sweet little girl, Jazz.


----------



## BeauShel

The boy I got today is a sweetheart. He doesnt even notice my cats and is a laid back 5 year old redhead named CoCo. He was just seperated from his housemate and misses him. I will let Judi know that you might be interested. We do also have foster to adopt programs also. Just let me know when you are ready. I pray that Jazz doesnt need the surgery for her sakes and yours. Good luck


----------



## sdain31y

Thanks. There's no doubt she has some HP, so the question is do we go ahead and do the bilateral TPO or wait and try conservative therapy - swimming, supplements, etc? The knee fluid check is to determine if there's also some knee issue going on that might need surgery too. 

If we decide on the conservative approach we'll add another golden sooner rather then later - foster or otherwise. 

I'd love any feedback or thoughts you might have. Its really been a tough decision. Jazz is the sister to the cream male that I think Judi adopted in the fall!


----------



## BeauShel

I am not really the person to ask about a TPO as I havent been thru that with any of my pups. Karen519 went thru that surgery with her pup and probably could tell you better. 
Did Jazz come out of a litter from Lake City? With 4-5 other puppies coming in at the same time? If so I fostered one of the puppies named Darby.


----------



## sdain31y

yup, she was one of those. Poor thing, its been one issue after the other with her. I think her immune system was severly suppressed/compromised, but she's finally building some immunity. We were at GoldenFest this spring and saw several of her siblings - 2 sisters: Nala, another one and her brother.


----------



## BeauShel

Nala was Darby. I was there too. And I have met their father. He was adopted by one of the guys that fosters now too. Met him this year at the Scottish games and festival. Such a sweet dog too. Nala is now living with a new family down state. That is another story, I can pm you if you are interested. I loved that little girl and if I didnt already have a full house, I would have kept her. She fit in perfectly with my crew. 
If you want I can email Judi for any information or a good vet for TPO stuff. She knows everyone and so much stuff.

Here are a couple of pictures of Darby/Nala from when I fostered her


----------



## BeauShel

Boy do I need to win the lottery. There is a nice pet B&B for sale in Green Cove Springs that would make a great place for a permanent residence for our rescue. It is a good spot that gets lots of traffic.

http://www.fowlerskennel.com/page6.htm


----------



## Merlins mom

I hope you get some fosters! We need them too. Just today we have a total of 4 dogs likely to come in through owner surrenders. It's going to be hard to find enough foster homes for them. 

I haven't been fostering lately because I have some issues with my hip. Can hardly walk Merlin much less a foster. But I think I'll be fostering at least one until we can get him/her in somewhere else.


----------



## Karen519

*Fosters*

Fosters are always in short supply so anyone who can help out please do-
without fosters Goldens can't be saved.

*Sdain: What really concerns me about Jazz's diagnosis is the two different Doctors you've seen haven't agreed if she needs TPO (Hips) or TPLO (for a torn ACL) surgery-both conditions are so DIFFERENT.
One is for the hips and the other is for the ankle-usually the back legs.*


----------



## sdain31y

*Going to do it!!*

I got an email from Kathy last night and she mentioned Sam. He's the 14 yr old who's owner died and he was essentially left alone for 4 months. I talked to Judi today and not only is Sam 14, he's deaf, arthritic and has only a few teeth - and he's going to come home with us and soon as we can get it all arranged!!! We can't wait!!!! He's got a safe, warm, calm and loving home with four footed siblings waiting for him.

I met Nala's family at GoldenFest. I'll see if I can post the picture of Jazz, Nala and the other female sibling that was there. I thought Nala's mom mentioned that they were moving to MD. She also mentioned she had the same type gastric problems as Jazz. I gave her my email, but she hasn't ever gotten in touch. Nala's mom had trouble telling her and Jazz a part at the event. It was funny. In the picture Jazz is on the left, Nala in the middle and I'm not sure if it was the other sister or brother on the left.

I'd love a PM about the girls. I really don't know too much about her background. Not that it matters to us anyway!


----------



## BeauShel

I talked to Judi today and she told me you were taking Sam. Cant tell you how happy I am that you are taking him. It just broke my heart when I heard his story. Thank you so much for bringing that sweet boy into your home. If there needs to be a transport, I would be more than happy to help get him up to you because I know that Judi is so busy taking care of her elderly mother and all the dogs coming in. Jazzy girl is so pretty. She really does look like Nala. 

I will PM you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

sdain31y said:


> I got an email from Kathy last night and she mentioned Sam. He's the 14 yr old who's owner died and he was essentially left alone for 4 months. I talked to Judi today and not only is Sam 14, he's deaf, arthritic and has only a few teeth - and he's going to come home with us and soon as we can get it all arranged!!! We can't wait!!!! He's got a safe, warm, calm and loving home with four footed siblings waiting for him.
> 
> I met Nala's family at GoldenFest. I'll see if I can post the picture of Jazz, Nala and the other female sibling that was there. I thought Nala's mom mentioned that they were moving to MD. She also mentioned she had the same type gastric problems as Jazz. I gave her my email, but she hasn't ever gotten in touch. Nala's mom had trouble telling her and Jazz a part at the event. It was funny. In the picture Jazz is on the left, Nala in the middle and I'm not sure if it was the other sister or brother on the left.
> 
> I'd love a PM about the girls. I really don't know too much about her background. Not that it matters to us anyway!


What a wonderful thing you are doing by bringing Sam into your family. Bless you.


----------



## sdain31y

*Transport*

Thanks for the offer - we'll see how we can work it out. Can't wait!


----------



## Karen519

*Sdain*

*Sdain (Sarah):*

I think it is beyond wonderful that you are giving a loving home to Sam.
You are just awesome and I know everyone else thinks so. too!
If you want to email me the picture I will post for you.
[email protected]


*
BUMPING CAROL (BEAUSHEL'S) Plea for Fosters up, again!!!*

*BEAUSHEL:* Smooch had TPLO Surgery (for a torn ACL/CCL) in the knee.
TPLO and TPO Surgery are entirely different and I told Sdain (Sarah) that I would do nothing as the two vets are not agreeing on what is wrong and if Jazz needs TPO or TPLO Surgery! One is for the hips and the other for the knee. Sarah (Sdain) said that Jazz is walking fine!!


----------



## Merlins mom

Wow, looks pretty nice! Pricey too!! How much is it selling for, do you know? That would be so cool to have a place like that for a rescue!



BeauShel said:


> Boy do I need to win the lottery. There is a nice pet B&B for sale in Green Cove Springs that would make a great place for a permanent residence for our rescue. It is a good spot that gets lots of traffic.
> 
> http://www.fowlerskennel.com/page6.htm


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What an awesome place-I'm right there with you, I've had the same Dream of winning the lottery and having a Pet Resort with a dedicated section for GR Rescue.


----------



## Karen519

*Lottery*

I also need to win the lottery to open an animal rescue-that is my dream.

*Please see BEAUSHEL'S POST on page 1-the rescue she fosters for in Florida needs fosters!!!!!!!!!!*
*http://www.greatrescue.org/*


----------



## Starfire5

If I didn't have my hands full with 3 senior goldens (one of which is almost a full-time job), I'd be more than happy to help with foster since I'm not too far from you. Maybe someday ...


----------



## sdain31y

Sam, from GREAT is being surrendered next Friday. We'll pick him up on Saturday and the old guy will become a Georgia gentleman of leisure. We can't wait. I'll post pictures once we get him home and settled.

And, FYI thanks for all the info and thoughts on the surgery. If I as a lay-person knows knees and hips are different, then it doesn't make sense to have different Vets Dx two different problems and soltuions. That's why we've decided to wait and handle Jazz's rear end issues conservatively, espcially since she's not limping or in any pain. I truly appreciate all the input.


----------



## BeauShel

I hope to meet you and Sam next weekend and cant wait. If I get any information or pictures before you I will pass them on. You dont know how happy I am that Sam will be living his life out as a Georgia pup of leisure being loved and spoiled by you.


----------



## Karen519

*Sdain*

Sdain

I am so very happy for Sam, you, and BeauShel.

Do you have any pics of Sam???
Can't waith until you get him this coming Saturday.

P.S. As far as Jazz goes since she is not in any pain I would take a wait and see approach-Just can't understand how two vets can have an entirely different diagnosis-one for the hips and one for the ankle!


----------



## msteeny28

I have a large property where I live, almost 5 acres. Once I get the funds to fence a few acres in, I would love to foster. I let Gracie play in the old cow pasture sometimes, but that fence is so old that it needs to be replaced. Fostering seems so rewarding, my only concern would be that I would want to keep them all.


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

bumping for fosters!!


----------



## sdain31y

Karen,

We've decided to take that wait and see approach. I can't figure the two different Dx either, but since she's not really having any problems now. We'll wait. 

Don't have any pictues of the new boy yet, but we'll take plenty Sat.


----------



## Karen519

*Can't wait*

Sdain:

Can't wait to see pictures of your Sam when you get him on Saturday!!!!


----------



## rappwizard

sdain31y said:


> Karen,
> 
> We've decided to take that wait and see approach. I can't figure the two different Dx either, but since she's not really having any problems now. We'll wait.
> 
> Don't have any pictues of the new boy yet, but we'll take plenty Sat.


Congrats on the new addition to the family! More fun times ahead!

Glad you got plenty of good advice; I saw you got Jazz from golden rescue and your rescue group in essence serves as your "breeder" and can provide you with all sorts of excellent information on vets, specialists and treatments.

Good luck and looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bumping up!


----------



## Karen519

*Sdain*

sdain

What time tomorrow are you getting Sam?


----------



## sdain31y

*Sam's arrival*

We aren't totally sure yet. He's being dropped off at the vet at 0900, so once he's done with his check we'll get him. I'm thinking not before 11am so or. We'll wait! Very exciting!


----------



## BeauShel

I talked to Kathy K tonight and am going to the dog park on Saturday morning to meet you and Sam. I am not sure which pup I will be bringing yet. Probably between 10 & 10:30. Cant wait to meet you and Sam. Bringing my camera.


----------



## sdain31y

Great!! I've figured that you all talk regularly so I was hoping we'd get a chance to meet you too. Jazz will be in heaven with so many pups to play with. Imagine her surprise when we get to bring one home. Yea!!! I was so excited finally just gave up on sleeping and decided to get up and get ready. We have a new collar with Jazz's name and our phone number on it for Sam. Its too big still for her, but at least it has our number. We'll get him his own as soon as we know his size and the best color for him. 

The only people I feel sorry for today is Sam's temporary family. They did a wonderful thing bringing him in when he didn't have anyone else and then making the tough choice to find a new home for him. I'm going to write them a note once we get Sam settled with some pictures, if GREAT can get it to them. I want them to know he's truly wanted, loved and happy. :--heart:


----------



## Karen519

*Sdain*

Sdain

I can't wait to see pics and get an update on you and Sam!
Of course, update us only after you've spent quality time with him.
SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Just checking back*

Just checking back for an update on SAM.
I know it's TOO EARLY, but I AM VERY INPATIENT!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

I will do an update later with a couple of pictures but got to meet Sam and Stephanie. She and her husband are great people. Jazzy is a sweet girl and alot like her sister Darby. Sam is a gorgeous boy and such a sweet boy. He was alittle lost but that was understandable with being around so many new people and dogs but he will settle in just fine with his new family. He gets around pretty great for a 14 year old and such a teddy bear. Needs to gain alittle weight but I know that will come come. I just wanted to give him a big hug.


----------



## sdain31y

*Update on Sam*

Thanks for the kind words BeauShel. We enjoyed meeting you today too! It was a great day! Like she said, Sam seems a little lost. Probably a combination of old age and so many moves & changes in the last few months. One sad thing is we think he's in pain. Its obviously hard for him to move, get comfortable and very hard for him to get up and down. First thing next week I'm taking him to my Vet and first order of business is pain control. I think his teeth are probably sore too, so I think he'll do a lot better as soon as we have him on some pain meds. 

We used the clippers and clipped the hair on the bottom of his feet. Its easier for him to walk when he's not sliding on slippers!

Poor guy, I hope he settles in soon, its hard to see him panting and pacing all the time. Can't be easy on him. 

Like BeauShel said, he's also thin. We are going to work on fattening him up. He wasn't super excited about dinner, but he ate it. We had an extra can of pedigree and added it to the Blue Senior. But, after pain control, the next issue we are working on is more calories and therefore more energy is next order of business. He was totally not interested in peanut butter or sweet potatoes! (Jazz loves it and I give her some with her glucosamine and chondrotin). Seems like the raised bowls make it easier for him to eat and drink. Right now we have one raise bowl, but we'll get a couple more.

Jazz is being a little bit of a spoiled brat right now. She's kinda being a little pushy and possessive about her toys. She's not used to sharing at home! But, I figure that'll work out and we'll make sure there's nothing down to have issue with if we aren't right in the room. He noticed the cats but for the most part studiously ignores them. The black rescue cat rubs up on him already. He thinks we get dogs just for him, I think! 

So we are super happy to have the old boy home with us. We just want to find ways to make him happy to be here too! And find ways to make him comfortable! 

Here's a couple of shots of the rare moments he's settled and relaxed


----------



## Karen519

*Sam*

Sam is just beautiful!!

Congratulations and I'm glad you and Carol got to meet!!

I know that you and Jazz will love him and take very good care of him.

Why do you think he has pain-does he have arthritis?

Wow-just read Sam is 14 years old-that is just amazing-he looks wonderful! God Bless you Stephanie!


----------



## BeauShel

Here are some of my pictures of Sam. He is such a sweetie. 
1. Sam, Jazzy and Pawley
2. Sam and Pawley
3. Sam


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sam's beautiful. It takes the Seniors longer to settle in, but once he does, he will be great.


----------



## Karen519

*Carol*

Carol

What wonderful pictures and a NICE YARD!!!
Sam sure looks AMAZING FOR 14!!! 

Jazzey and Pawley are priceless, too!!

P.S. JENNIFER: IT does take time for them to adjust. Even with our pup Tonka, was was 10 months old when we got him, it took him about a week to learn his new surroundings and his territory and our schedule.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Welcome home, Sam. Hope you have a wonderful life from here on.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennier: Sam will settle in little by little-it takes time!


----------



## Jamm

Aw welcome home sam, sounds like you have a great place to stay


----------



## Karen519

*Sam*

Hi, Jennifer

Just checking to see how you and Sam are doing.


----------



## sdain31y

*Update on Sam*

I took Sam to my vet here in Savannah this morning. I just love her! Short story was she agreed that Sam was in all kinds of pain and prescribed a couple of different pain killers to hopefully make his days a bit better. They seem to be helping and he finally ate a decent amount tonight. He wasn't really eating anything before mainly due, in my mind, to extreme pain due to the advance tooth decay and gum disease he has. In fact he ate a whole rotisserie chicken picked off the bones! He's also got arthritis just about everywhere. But, even that seems to a little bit better. I'm thinking he's enjoying a pain-free day for the first time in quite a while. 

Sam is the newest member of Better Living thru Chemistry Club!!! He feels better and that's all good.


----------



## BeauShel

That is great news. Hope he is feeling better and eating all the chicken he wants. Hope you can find some food that he likes. Love to Sam and Jazzy.


----------



## Karen519

*Great news about Sam*

Wow-Sam must be feeling alot better if he ate a whole chicken!
So glad the vet gave him pain meds-you are a GREAT MOM!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

As long as Sam is a new member of the Better Living through Chemistry club (and good for you for making him a member), you might try some Glycoflex III to help lube his elderly joints. Between pain meds and some lubrication, he may get some relief for his "old guy" mobility issues. Congrats on adding Sam to your family....he looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## Karen519

*Sam*

Smooch is on Previcox (an NSAID) when needed and she has Tramadol for pain if needed.


----------



## sdain31y

It is with a sad and heavy heart that I have let everyone know that Sweet Sam is gone. Although we saw sparks of the dog he once was, his age and health issues were too great a hurdle to overcome. Our vet met us yesterday evening and released him from his pain and suffering. We only had him for a very short time, but we’ll remember our funny-faced old man forever. We will bury his ashes next to our Annie-girl and Fuzz Face so he’s never alone again.


----------



## BeauShel

Oh Steph I am so sorry. It was a blessing that he did get to spend his last days being loved and spoiled by you, your hubby and Jazzy. And now will never be alone again. I feel blessed that I got to meet him and give him a little love in his last days. Does the vet know what may have caused it? If you want you can give me a call.


----------



## sdain31y

The Vet isn't sure what causes his downhill slide, but she said his teeth were horrid. Imagine the worse toothache you've ever had and then apply that to ALL your teeth. That was what he'd been living with and trying to eat crunchy dog food with for months! Plus all the bacteria and infection that pumped into his system. 

I think in some ways he'd just given up. He was old, tired and even with the pain meds he hurt. As much love and care we tried to give him, I think he was still missing someone else. 

I am glad we had what time we did with him, but I wish we could have done more. Jazz knew he was done last night when he wouldn't get up even when she nudged him. She placed her paw gently (which for her is amazing!) on his head and then laid down next to him for a bit. She was very quiet this morning. I'm glad she's got daycare to occupy her during the day today. 

I swear you'd think I'd raised him for 14 years instead of less then a week.


----------



## BeauShel

AWWW Jazzy was a sweet girl to him. Give her a big kiss from me for be such a sweet sister to him. I wish she could have had longer with him or have someone else to snuggle.


----------



## Karen519

*Stephanie*

Stephanie:

I am SO VERY SORRY about SAM, but he is at peace and in no pain. Thank God you and yours loved him in his last days and showed him that he was loved.
That was so sweet what Jazzy did.
SAM was blessed to have you as his angel.


----------



## sdain31y

Thank you. Now that its been a day or so, it easier to accept it was the right thing to do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am very saddened to hear this news about Sam. Thank you for the care, love, and companionship you gave him during the short time he was with you. 

I know it was a very hard decision to make, but he is no longer suffering.


----------



## mylissyk

Everything you did for Sam was the right thing. His last days were spent with all the love and care he needed, and that was his last memories, being loved and cared for. I'm just sorry he didn't have longer to soak it in.

Bless you for taking him in, you were his angel.


----------



## Karen519

*Stephanie*

Stephanie

Don't doubt yourself for a minute-you absolutely did the right thing!


----------



## Romeo1

BeauShel said:


> Here at www.GREATRESCUE.org the rescue that I foster for is being over loaded with goldens lately. and alot of them have health issues so they are having to stay with us for a short time. Nothing very bad but like my newest foster has ear infection and skin infection. In this week we have taken in 4 dogs and today alone we got calls for 3 more dogs. So we are so short of foster homes and my president called and asked me if I could take another foster until next week when one foster home will open up. With alot of the dogs having health issues, we cant put them in boarding which is hard on them. Especially with them coming from shelters. It is going from one shelter to another. Even though the people at the boarding places are great they need the one on one help.
> 
> And there is a "breeder" that may be turning some dogs into us sometime as he is shutting down his business and moving down state. So we may be getting even more dogs from puppies to grown dogs.
> 
> So if anyone in Northeast Florida would be interested in fostering for us. Please fill out an application at our website.
> 
> BEGGING BEGGING BEGGING!!!!!!!


Sorry, but I'm just seeing this. I will fill out an application.

I actually emailed Judi at GREAT yesterday with info on a Golden I saw on ACC's website.


----------



## BeauShel

Was it with Jax or another county? Because I know that I have been checking them and didnt see any goldens listed. I know there was one in Nassau Co but she had some applications and we took one from Clay Co the other day.


----------



## Romeo1

BeauShel said:


> Was it with Jax or another county? Because I know that I have been checking them and didnt see any goldens listed. I know there was one in Nassau Co but she had some applications and we took one from Clay Co the other day.


It was Jax ACC.

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...t='JCKV','JCKV1'&atype=&where=type_DOG,size_l

Judi said she was contacting them.


----------



## BeauShel

Oh I see him now. He was listed as a lost dog, that is why I didnt see him. If he is a lost dog we may not be able to get him for 10 days. Duval County has a rule they have to hold him for 10 days. It is weird because it is written as if he is adoptable but on their site he is listed as a lost dog. But if anyone will be able to find out it is Judi, she knows everyone.

Thanks for signing up to be a foster parent. Have you filled out the application yet? Did you get a call from anyone? Maybe we can get together. Send me some pms or email if you have any questions.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up

FOSTERS needed desperately!!!


----------



## Romeo1

BeauShel said:


> Oh I see him now. He was listed as a lost dog, that is why I didnt see him. If he is a lost dog we may not be able to get him for 10 days. Duval County has a rule they have to hold him for 10 days. It is weird because it is written as if he is adoptable but on their site he is listed as a lost dog. But if anyone will be able to find out it is Judi, she knows everyone.
> 
> Thanks for signing up to be a foster parent. Have you filled out the application yet? Did you get a call from anyone? Maybe we can get together. Send me some pms or email if you have any questions.


I haven't printed off the PDF and mailed it yet but I will. Thanks, I will.


----------



## Karen519

*Romeo*

Romeo

That is SO GREAT that you will fill out application to foster-They NEED YOU!
Maybe emlg. it back would be faster.
Ask BeauShel.


----------



## BeauShel

I am on my way to Lake City to pick up a gorgeous golden and another foster is going to Clay County is going to pick up a golden. They will be going to a vet and then hopefully to a foster home. The dog that Romeo listed was checked out by one of our coodinators and was more lab than golden so unfortunately we are not able to take him. So Romeo if you are ready to foster we are ready for you. 

Until there are none ... rescue one." 



Better to light a candle for one lost animal
than to curse the darkness of man's indifference.
Saving just one animal won't change the world
but it surely will change the world for that one animal.
Without us they have no voice.
REMEMBER PLEASE,
Deep inside the heart and soul of every stray is the ultimate desire to be loved!


----------



## BeauShel

I picked up the dog Oliver. Poor guy was covered in mats. All his feathering on the back of his legs is all matted together, mats behind his ears and mats hanging off his body all over. His nails were all long. It looked like he had an eye infection and is overweight really bad. It was a different overweight though from other dogs I had seen in the past. It was only in the middle area on the sides. I hope that isnt a bad sign. Weighed in at 93 pounds. Even though he had all that going on the golden personality was shining thru him. He was loving on me in the lobby at the vet. The 2 hour ride he was snoozing hard in the back seat. He would wake for a minute, turn his head alittle and then go right back out. Didnt mind the harness. Such a sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oliver's a beautiful boy-I hope his Vet check up goes well. 

Sounds like he was relaxed enough to get some much needed sleep on the ride from the shetler and he was giving you Thank you kisses for getting him out of there-too cute!


----------



## Karen519

*Carol*

Carol

Oliver is just gorgeous!! Praying for a good vet visit!


----------



## BeauShel

I got the update from the vet. Luckily he is heartworm negative, just needs to lose some weight and per the vet "a real love". So hopefully someone will fall in love with him.


----------



## Karen519

*Beaushel*

BEAUSHEL

I am so happy he is HW Negative!


----------



## sdain31y

Carol, you are an angel! He's adorable!


----------



## Karen519

*Carol*

Carol

How is OLIVER?


----------

